# دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد



## Abdo Essam (6 يوليو 2012)

*دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد

http://www.mediafire.com/?cmsxvzlrlvsci4n

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Uploded By
Abdo Essam
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بظهر الغيب
*​


----------



## amr_atef92 (6 يوليو 2012)

thx


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (6 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (6 يوليو 2012)

*مششششششككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررر*​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (6 يوليو 2012)

thank u


----------



## doha_4all (6 يوليو 2012)

بصراحه كتاب فوق الممتاز بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abdo Essam (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم


----------



## h.cat93 (8 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## Eng.zeky (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى 2007 (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## amrcivil (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abuferas94 (10 أغسطس 2012)

:75: جارى التحميل شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فة ميزان حسناتك


----------



## النوسانى 11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

:28:* مشكووووووووووووووووور *:28:​


----------



## engmze (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وسؤال 
الاسمنت = حجم البناء (م3) * 0.11 = ( ) طن 
الرمل = حجم البناء (م3) * 0.24 = ( ) م3 
الفورم = حجم البناء (م3) * 500= ( ) فورمة 


عايز اعرف الارقام اللى شبة 0.11 و 0.24 و 500 اللى فى الملف كله بتجيبة على اى اساس هل هو قانون ولا رقم خبرة ولا ايه 
وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمد الجفري (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## abantood (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sinan.ali2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## eng amona (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_mayo88 (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا. وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس رواوص (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا​


----------



## omar iraqi (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير كتاب رائع


----------



## halimk (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الربيع للحدائق (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## خالد الخضر (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزااكم الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي ألفاضل


----------



## Abdo Essam (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الشكر لله الأخوة المهندسين
*


----------



## السيدنصير (25 أغسطس 2012)

_اللهم زدة علما وتقوى_:31:


----------



## Abdo Essam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشكر لله الأخوة المهندسين
*


----------



## سيف سلومي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## mmhazem (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو ارجو تفيدونى ممكن مهندس تخصص معين كمهندس ميكانيكا مثلا ياخد دورة او غيرة ويعمل فى تخصص هنسة مدنية او مساحة


----------



## eng.awad2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخى


----------



## koko2lolo (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_egp (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيدنصير (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## هادي الصخري (3 سبتمبر 2012)

:28: الف شكر


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*أخي **

في مثل هذه الأمور (اعمال المساحة وخلافه) فعدد العاملين به ممن هم أصحاب التخصص نفسه ، عددهم كبير جدا
فمن الصعب أن يجد شخص غير متخصص (حتى لو حصل على دورات تدريبية)، لكن ان كان يجد فرصة للعمل فـ على بركة الله
*


----------



## Mr Perfect (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ||refoo|| (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mnf (4 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## sayed2051 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
اظن بخبرتي البسيطة ان مثل هذه الحسابات تصلح في المباني حتى 5 أدوار على الأكثر 
ارجو التصحيح من ذوي الخبرة 
واخيرا جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abdo Essam (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Up


----------



## فرزدق احمد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## genius2020 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووررر


----------



## محمد عمار عبده (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## marwan86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل


----------



## mokh (4 أكتوبر 2012)

كتاب ممتاز 
شكرا لك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdo Essam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Up


----------



## Mr Perfect (17 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع مميز جدا
ألف شكر


----------



## amrcivil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم اللهم خيرا وجعل عملكم فى ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Up


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجازيك خير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الجيار 2020 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه*​


----------



## freedom2000 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر رررر


----------



## majdifahad (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود ولكن للاسف الملف غير موجود


----------



## fadla (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس​


----------



## zine eddine (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Abdo Essam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رابط الموضوع لمن عنده مشكلة في التحميل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t347969.html


----------



## zine eddine (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور
لكن الرابط فقد فسد


----------



## Abdo Essam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رابط الموضوع لمن عنده مشكلة في التحميل

دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد برابط جديد ومحدث


----------



## عاليا86 (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## amr (1 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل رجاء تحديثه


----------



## م/خالد العطاوي (1 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل , الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## Abdo Essam (1 فبراير 2013)

دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد Up.BY ABDO ESSAM


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الغريب2007 (2 فبراير 2013)

الرابط الجديد يعمل جيدا 


جزاكم الله خيراً وغفر لك ولوالديك واسكنكم الجنة


----------



## Abdo Essam (2 فبراير 2013)

*Here you are

دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد Up.BY ABDO ESSAM

بالتوفيق يا شباب
*


----------



## beshoy111 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل ثانية


----------



## محمد النواري (14 فبراير 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (26 فبراير 2013)

بعد التحيه على الاخوه الافاضل المتواجدون ياريت لو حد يفيدنى كيفيه عمل خزان تحليل من المبانى وطريقه عزله بالخيش المقطرن من الخارج والصح هل يتم العزل لطبقه الاساس من الداخل بالخيش ام لا


----------



## Abdo Essam (26 فبراير 2013)

ahmedkhorkhash قال:


> بعد التحيه على الاخوه الافاضل المتواجدون ياريت لو حد يفيدنى كيفيه عمل خزان تحليل من المبانى وطريقه عزله بالخيش المقطرن من الخارج والصح هل يتم العزل لطبقه الاساس من الداخل بالخيش ام لا


*أهلا بك أخي الكريم

تستطيع وضع استفسارك في موضوع جديد بحيث يكون واضح بشكل أكثر للزملاء الأفاضل لمن لديهم خلفية للإجابة عن سؤال

تحياتي ...
*​


----------



## المقترب (26 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## yahyoh (27 فبراير 2013)

الوصلة لم تعد تعمل


----------



## moh_a_eid (27 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Abdo Essam (27 فبراير 2013)

yahyoh قال:


> الوصلة لم تعد تعمل





moh_a_eid قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل


*الرابط الجديد
دليلك الكامل لحساب الكميات الازمة لانشاء مشروع جديد Up.BY ABDO ESSAM
*​


----------



## said ebeid (27 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه .....انا كنت طالب من برنامج 3dmax وده للتذكير فقط وليس عتاب جميلك كتيره والله ورابنا يوفقك


----------



## الجيار 2020 (28 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا يا هندسه و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Abdo Essam (16 مارس 2013)

*شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم

وإن شاء الله أي جديد said ebeid سأبلغك به فورا
*​


----------



## aymnengineer (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو نشر المزيد من الكتب الرائعة


----------



## engineer (10 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

